

Malaysia Air MH17 – Preliminary accident report [pdf] - webmonkeyuk
http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/uploads/phase-docs/701/b3923acad0ceprem-rapport-mh-17-en-interactief.pdf

======
Schweigi
A summary is available on the official website:
[http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/en/onderzoek/2049/investigation...](http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/en/onderzoek/2049/investigation-
crash-mh17-17-july-2014/preliminary-report/1562/preliminary-report-points-
towards-external-cause-of-mh17-crash#fasen)

